# Traffic Control



## digimeisTTer (Apr 27, 2004)

http://www.biertijd.com/mediaplayer...ies/200610/onderen.flv&autostart=true&fs=true

:lol: :lol:


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

:lol: :lol:

Hev x


----------



## Hannibal (Dec 1, 2003)

Have a read of this weeks Autoexpress - there's a call for them to be made more halfwit friendly.

H


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

Classic :lol: Apparently they tried to sue the council but lost as there are prominent signs :? :roll: .


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

:lol:


----------



## J55TTC (Apr 25, 2005)

:lol: idiots I say.

How can the guy with the kids in the back be so wreckless :?


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

It's just impatience - if he'd waited to see how quickly the bollards rose after the bus went over, he wouldn't have tried but I think he just presumed there would be a big enough delay.


----------



## QuackingPlums (Mar 10, 2004)

Did the van driver almost put his head through the windscreen?!  :lol:


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

QuackingPlums said:


> Did the van driver almost put his head through the windscreen?!  :lol:


Yes - No danger of brain injury though :wink:


----------



## JAAYDE (Aug 15, 2006)

:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------

